# Is there any way to check status of BSNL BB connection



## the.kaushik (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there any way to check the BSNL bb status online so that i can come to know when i can get it?


----------



## slugger (Aug 14, 2007)

its not regular, but bsnl makes publice statement wrt a particular city, saying dat it has ramped up its infrastructure recently in a given city 2 cope up with d increasing no of bb applicants

best 2 keep track of it in newspapers, where they announce the arrival of so..and..so switching system from siemens....or any other vendor

so wen u c such announcement from bsnl u no dat u will get a bb connexion soon

but dat does not mean dat if dey ramp up der infrastructure dey will announce in newspaper, dey just do it from time 2 time


----------



## din (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, only way is checking newspaper about BB expansion plans and may be you can contact the exchange level staff - to know what is your waiting list number - provided you applied for the BB already.


----------

